# du hältst den Hof samt Landwirtschaft in Schuss



## Deutschliebhaber

'Hallole! Me ayudáis con esta frase?
"Die haben ihren Spass dran und du den Hof samt Landwirtschaft in Schuss."
La segunda parte no la entiendo. Supongo que "in Schuss haben" será una frase hecha.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Tonerl

_*gut in Schuss sein*_
estar a punto

_*noch gut erhalten sein*_
algo está bien conservado_* 

sehr gut erhalten sein*_
estar muy bien conservado

_*etw. in Schuss halten (Landwirtschaft) *_
mantener algo en buen estado


----------



## bwprius

Deutschliebhaber said:


> 'Hallole! Me ayudáis con esta frase?
> "Die haben ihren Spass dran und du den Hof samt Landwirtschaft in Schuss."
> La segunda parte no la entiendo. Supongo que "in Schuss haben" será una frase hecha.
> Vielen Dank!



La frase sería más correcta y más comprensible si fuera: Die haben ihren Spass dran und du *hältst* den Hof samt Landwirtschaft in Schuss.


----------



## Tonerl

Die haben ihren _*Spaß*_ d(*a*)ran und du *hältst* den Hof samt Landwirtschaft in Schuss.


----------



## Deutschliebhaber

Vielen Dank por vuestras respuestas. ¿Entonces sería: Ellos se divierten dentro y tú mantienes la granja y la agricultura a punto?


----------



## Tonerl

_*Mí sugerencia:*_

Die haben ihren Spaß daran und du hältst den Hof samt Landwirtschaft in Schuss
_*Se divierten en esto y tú mantienes la granja y la agricultura en buen estado*_


----------



## Deutschliebhaber

Genial! Muchas gracias!


----------

